# Fountain of youth walk in tubs



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got a call from these folks about there auth. Dealer program.

Anybody got any exp. With the tubs or the co.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like their designs have the doors opening inward...
That's a big plus for strong design IMHO...

Nothing like having the pressure of the water in the tub helping to hold the door closed tighter... :yes:


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

good ol walk in tubs ... installed 3 of them in my time... question what happens when u fill tub bathe and finish and turn overflow and let it drain.............. and in 10 seconds it stops cause the line all of sudden is blocked. what happens? heehaw this is the question i asked the rep long long time ago he thought for a second , and said u climb out.. i said oh OK.... in my mind thinking these are geared towards people that are Golden.. there not climbing out.....there calling ya to rescue them. in my opionin there a pain and waste of money a shower base with grab bars and big seat is better.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I would prefer a shower myself. I am more inquiring to see what the market for them is like, and any specifc knowledge or dealings with this co.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The Safety Tubs we use have a pump assisted drain. It clears a full tub in a little over a minute. 

As far as "what if" scenarios are concerned, it is no different than if they pulled the plug on a regular tub drain and it just happened to be stopped up, there's going to be a tub full of water coming out somewhere. 

It is doubtful that would happen without other indications or symptoms before the bathing event.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

What brand do u use


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

beachplumber said:


> What brand do u use


http://www.safetytubs.com/


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr biz,
Do u see much demand for these in your market.

R u a dealer for this product or do purchase from a supplier


----------



## Bath Pro (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like a total "marketing" company to me, not a bathtub business. Cheap Chinese tubs, poorly written dealer "media kit" full of typos, working out of a virtual office. You can do way better by finding a real dealer in this business and team up with them to market and install in your area.


----------



## Bath Pro (Sep 19, 2012)

evilcyrus said:


> good ol walk in tubs ... installed 3 of them in my time... question what happens when u fill tub bathe and finish and turn overflow and let it drain.............. and in 10 seconds it stops cause the line all of sudden is blocked. what happens? heehaw this is the question i asked the rep long long time ago he thought for a second , and said u climb out.. i said oh OK.... in my mind thinking these are geared towards people that are Golden.. there not climbing out.....there calling ya to rescue them. in my opionin there a pain and waste of money a shower base with grab bars and big seat is better.


Huh? Why would the drain line all of a sudden stop flowing? That's unheard of. No different than any conventional bathtub.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bath Pro said:


> Huh?...


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> The Safety Tubs we use have a pump assisted drain. It clears a full tub in a little over a minute.
> 
> As far as "what if" scenarios are concerned, it is no different than if they pulled the plug on a regular tub drain and it just happened to be stopped up, there's going to be a tub full of water coming out somewhere.
> 
> ...


So your tub has a pump on it... Now does this tub drain now become a forced drain under pressure????

If so ... What do you do for a retro fit???

Do you remove the vent for the ptrap ???

If not what would stop the forced or pump drain from going up the venting in case of blockage or pipe restriction..,


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No different than a washing machine. If the drain is blocked, the excess water would just pump back into the tub through the overflow rather than flooding out a standpipe.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

So where is this pump located on the tub... I am sure it would be after the drain and overflow


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I have a pic of an install that shows the pump connection. I'll post it later.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

beachplumber said:


> I would prefer a shower myself. I am more inquiring to see what the market for them is like, and any specifc knowledge or dealings with this co.


I think the market for them would be huge, IF, they would come down on the price. 

Showers get the job done - not very satisfying for your bath lovers.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> So where is this pump located on the tub... I am sure it would be after the drain and overflow


How long before some cowboy with a K45 runs his cable through the impeller and get's it hung?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I had that exact scenario happen, old guy just healing from a broken hip has some hack install one upstairs, 1st day that it was up and running after the first one was defective he's all happy and excited to use it ( install took roughly three weeks) guy gets in it, fills it up and does his thing, goes to drain it.....doesn't drain, poor guy was stuck in there for over 45 min freezing his ass off, finally gets it low enough to get out, goes downstairs and his downstairs bathroom is flooded and waters pouring out of the ceiling, hack calls us to snake it, and dix the drain, guy didn't even replace the drum trap and used blue glue to transfer from abs to PVC, we cut it all out and gave him a hefty bill, then home owner calls us back that the jets were leaking into his downstairs bathroom, felt bad to answer him when he asked how much $$$$ and how long it would have taken us to do the job, posted about it on here about a year ago


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

My first question to the rep is, is it code approved?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I think they are the dumbest idea freeze your butt off while it fills then freeze again while it drains.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I think they are the dumbest idea freeze your butt off while it fills then freeze again while it drains.


I would get a heater/exhaust fan above it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> How long before some cowboy with a K45 runs his cable through the impeller and get's it hung?


I couldn't find a job pic that showed the Minute Drain tie in. It is in a tee below the shoe so I don't think snaking it from the overflow would go into the pump any easier than the cable would turn backwards and go into the shoe.


----------

